# Anyone read "The Shaq"?



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 25, 2008)

Just wondering. 

The Sacred Sandwich - The Shaq


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 25, 2008)

THAT is funny!


----------



## Quickened (Aug 25, 2008)

hahaah those quotes are classic!! 



> "With cameos by David Beckham and Peyton Manning as the other Persons of the Trinity, The Shaq is a theological slam dunk!" --- ESPN
> 
> "Get this book and play some one-on-one with the coolest God ever!" --- Boy's Life


----------



## Athaleyah (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for this. It was quite amusing.


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 25, 2008)

I like the Piper "quote" . . . 

"This book does for our generation what John Bunyan's _Pilgrim's Progress _could never do for his: Fictionalize God as an NBA center. It's that stupid."


----------



## caddy (Aug 25, 2008)

Hilarious...2 Thumbs up !


----------



## Ivan (Aug 25, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> I like the Piper "quote" . . .
> 
> "This book does for our generation what John Bunyan's _Pilgrim's Progress _could never do for his: Fictionalize God as an NBA center. It's that stupid."


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 23, 2008)

LOL...hilarious!


----------



## turmeric (Oct 23, 2008)

The "Shaq"; I'm convinced! Of what, I don't know, but I'm convinced.


----------

